# mGBA now allows connection to Dolphin Emulator for Game Boy Advance to GameCube connectivity



## Mythical (Apr 24, 2021)

sick, love new features like this


----------



## Nerdtendo (Apr 24, 2021)

Yee haw. Would this work with the switch version? Sorry if it's been answered in that vid but I don't have time to watch


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 24, 2021)

Well damn, that's really neat. I don't think I play/plan on playing any games with the GBA-GC link, but adding that compatibility just makes Dolphin that much better an alternative to the real thing.


----------



## Aoba (Apr 24, 2021)

Wow, well that's awesome.


----------



## Arras (Apr 24, 2021)

Wasn't this already possible with Visualboyadvance?


----------



## Mark McDonut (Apr 24, 2021)

dolphin performance in general has been incredible the past couple years, I've been playing the wiiware konami rebirth games (contra, castlevania, gradius) on my phone (LG G7) with a razor kishi controller and they play perfectly. These dudes are on fire.


----------



## raxadian (Apr 24, 2021)

So now you can finally transfer Pokemon and play those Zelda games... yay!


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 24, 2021)

Will be a great feature for stuff like the pokemon games


----------



## Silverfrost208 (Apr 24, 2021)

If only I had friends to try this with.


----------



## Keylogger (Apr 24, 2021)

WoW i can now connect Pokémon colosseum and Pokémon box to my gba games


----------



## Seliph (Apr 24, 2021)

Whoa this rocks


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 24, 2021)

I like this a lot.


----------



## LeyendaV (Apr 24, 2021)

The milestones hit by the emulation community never stop amazing me.


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 24, 2021)

That's pretty cool. Guess I'll have to try this emu now. Haven't messed with GBA emu for a long time.

I have all the original hardware to do this too. Gamecube, AGS-101, Nintendo official link cable.


----------



## Asia81 (Apr 24, 2021)

Arras said:


> Wasn't this already possible with Visualboyadvance?


Yes, but I remember it was tricky to make it to work when I tried to trade with XD/Colosseum and RSE or Channel to get Jirachi. Kinda hard to setup but it worked.


----------



## ZeroFX (Apr 24, 2021)

Nice, it used to be a bit of a nuisance.


----------



## MorningBlunt (Apr 24, 2021)

Banging.


----------



## TobiasAmaranth (Apr 24, 2021)

I would love to play Four Swords with four players. Like, pile everything together with internet connectivity and a zipped download pack of files and be like 'here, friends, you shall now join me in reliving the glory days of Zelda multiplayer' and then I'm playing with a full group for the first time since the original release.


----------



## Valwinz (Apr 24, 2021)

question i have a real gba cable and Gamecube to PC controller adapter can we connect a real gameboy to the emulator?


----------



## Craftyawesome (Apr 24, 2021)

TobiasAmaranth said:


> I would love to play Four Swords with four players. Like, pile everything together with internet connectivity and a zipped download pack of files and be like 'here, friends, you shall now join me in reliving the glory days of Zelda multiplayer' and then I'm playing with a full group for the first time since the original release.


You might be interested in this pr https://github.com/dolphin-emu/dolphin/pull/9600


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Apr 24, 2021)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## Deleted member 534570 (Apr 24, 2021)

Praise be. It finally happened.


----------



## lokomelo (Apr 24, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> question i have a real gba cable and Gamecube to PC controller adapter can we connect a real gameboy to the emulator?


Not that way. If you have devices such as gbxcart rw, or you play gb on a flashcard you can move your saves to a PC and go on from there


----------



## Aheago (Apr 24, 2021)

Arras said:


> Wasn't this already possible with Visualboyadvance?


So because it’s already possible somewhere else, that means no one else can do it too?


----------



## XDel (Apr 24, 2021)

Finally a convenient way to play Four Swords!
This is fantastic News, I think I'll have my nieces over soon!


----------



## MikaDubbz (Apr 24, 2021)

This is awesome.

So hear me out, the Wii can connect with a DS (and by extension, 3DS). If we were to put mGBA on our DS (if there even is a mGBA emulator for the DS which I'm seeing may not be the case...) and had it connect to a Wii running a modified Nintendont, could we theoretically get this setup running on a Wii/vWii and DS/3DS?  Cuz that would be amazing.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2021)

Nice! Now if they would only add better sound quality and cheat code support to the 3DS port of mGBA...


----------



## raxadian (Apr 24, 2021)

Justinde75 said:


> Will be a great feature for stuff like the pokemon games



You could already hack any third Gen Pokemon in both Gamecube games.  But this is great to those who have played Third Gen games on emulation without cheating and want those games on the Gamecube games.



dwain12435 said:


> Nice! Now if they would only add better sound quality and cheat code support to the 3DS port of mGBA...



Funny enough the Vita version got updated very recently. 

And GBA games tend to work better on the 3DS using the native 3DS hardware aka being exported to Virtual Console.  Is not 100% compatible and some games have problems but so far like 90% of games work well.


----------



## Gunstorm (Apr 24, 2021)

May be possible to use mGba and nintendont to play four sword adventure?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 24, 2021)

So which game benefits the most from this feature?


----------



## Vila_ (Apr 24, 2021)

yay I will finally be able to complete the golden tingle statue sidequest on ww


----------



## Diego788 (Apr 24, 2021)

hell yeah! finally I'll be able to play Pokémon Colosseum with my favorite Pokémon by connecting it to my favorite GBA emu


----------



## RichardTheKing (Apr 24, 2021)

Holy sh - AWESOME!

Now I can finally trade between Colosseum/XD and Emerald!


----------



## WeedZ (Apr 25, 2021)

Sweet, I've been looking for a way to emulate four swords with multiplayer.


----------



## FanNintendo (Apr 25, 2021)

YES! About time I was trying to play Pac-Man vs. I needed a gba connection which I'm on vWii


----------



## Thejax (Apr 25, 2021)

Anybody have a working list of every gba kink cable supported game?


----------



## spkatsi (Apr 25, 2021)

I had just the setup:
 x1 GameCube
 x1 Zelda Four Swords Adventures
 x4 GBA consoles (Green through custom shell, Blue, Purple and pinky Red)
 x4 GBA-to-GC cables, all official
was "only" missing x3 Friends who will play this.

Can't say how happy I am with this. Any community to schedule a full playthrough?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 25, 2021)

Does this work with the mobile version of mgba(does mgba even have a mobile version?)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scott_pilgrim said:


> does mgba even have a mobile version?)


No, it doesn't, i confused it with another emulator


----------



## Garro (Apr 25, 2021)

I remember there was a fork of VisualBoy Advance that allowed for Link Cable capabilities with Dolphin (VBA-M iirc). It's nice that we're getting some diversity for that feature though


----------



## raxadian (Apr 25, 2021)

Gunstorm said:


> May be possible to use mGba and nintendont to play four sword adventure?



No, nintendont is for the real Wii, but you can play  four sword adventure on Dolphin without it, but for now there is some bugs with the mGba conectivity.


----------



## Cyberfalcon (Apr 25, 2021)

Holy Shit dude! I swear today I was playing Pokemon LeafGreen and I was literally thinking "I wish there was a way to connect the Pokemon roms into a Gamecube emulator".


----------



## PatrickD85 (Apr 25, 2021)

When emulators for different systems work together ... priceless


----------



## LightBeam (Apr 25, 2021)

I hope it'll work better than with VisualBoyAdvance, I'm still looking forward to play Four Swords Adventure with friends over Parsec


----------



## raxadian (Apr 25, 2021)

Oh now I remembered Animal Crossing has that whole GBA island thing, is that working?


----------



## MetoMeto (Apr 25, 2021)

Why this wasn't implemented from the start? Its a GameCube feature not a dolphin feature


----------



## Rahkeesh (Apr 25, 2021)

Because mGBA doesn't interface with real gamecubes? Just Dolphin and anything implementing the same custom protocol.


----------



## raxadian (Apr 26, 2021)

MetoMeto said:


> Why this wasn't implemented from the start? Its a GameCube feature not a dolphin feature



Because the original goal was to emulate Gamecube games; then they included Wii games and now when most games of the Wii and Gamecube work fine they decided to add this by combining two emulators.


----------



## DuoForce (Apr 26, 2021)

I still got my old GBA and GameCube so I don't really emulate games often but this is still cool to see for those who don't own a GCN/Wii!


----------



## raxadian (Apr 26, 2021)

DuoForce said:


> I still got my old GBA and GameCube so I don't really emulate games often but this is still cool to see for those who don't own a GCN/Wii!



Don't forget the GBA to Gamecube cable that's expensive as hell nowadays.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 26, 2021)

Will there ever be a better emulator than Dolphin?  I'm starting to doubt it.


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 26, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> This is awesome.
> 
> So hear me out, the Wii can connect with a DS (and by extension, 3DS). If we were to put mGBA on our DS (if there even is a mGBA emulator for the DS which I'm seeing may not be the case...) and had it connect to a Wii running a modified Nintendont, could we theoretically get this setup running on a Wii/vWii and DS/3DS?  Cuz that would be amazing.


first there is no mgba on ds and ds cant even run any gba emulator reliably.
second you would need to emulate gba link cable functions which nintendont does not emulate, that is why it only works in native mode with wii with gc ports.


----------



## SonicRings (Apr 26, 2021)

The future is looking bright with feats like this.


----------



## Lumstar (Apr 27, 2021)

MetoMeto said:


> Why this wasn't implemented from the start? Its a GameCube feature not a dolphin feature



the GameCube is not yet 100% emulated. a few edge cases like panasonic q support remain.


----------



## Jester_Helquin (Apr 27, 2021)

What a perfect time for me to get back into emulation!


----------



## SaulFabre (Apr 27, 2021)

Beautiful improvement to mGBA, I really want to play Pac-Man VS. GameCube game with mGBA in these days... 
Also see if i can find unlockable content in Magical Mirror Starring Mickey Mouse when connected with GBA game Magical Quest Starring Mickey & Minnie...


----------



## veesonic (Apr 27, 2021)

Cool might have some fun with the chao garden


----------



## Lodad (Apr 27, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> yay I will finally be able to complete the golden tingle statue sidequest on ww



Tingle Tuner was the absolute best. Back when wacky Nintendo gimmicks made you feel good about brand loyalty for little extra effort.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Apr 27, 2021)

pedro702 said:


> first there is no mgba on ds and ds cant even run any gba emulator reliably.
> second you would need to emulate gba link cable functions which nintendont does not emulate, that is why it only works in native mode with wii with gc ports.


Hence why I said a modified Nintendont, one that would have to be updated for such functionality alongside the mGBA update.


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 27, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> Hence why I said a modified Nintendont, one that would have to be updated for such functionality alongside the mGBA update.


again there is no mgba on the ds so what would you want to connect to the wii? the 3ds? there would need some major work all right making custom connections for 3ds to wii plus emulator changes nintendont changes for very little  use if at all from actual people imo.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Apr 27, 2021)

pedro702 said:


> again there is no mgba on the ds so what would you want to connect to the wii? the 3ds? there would need some major work all right making custom connections for 3ds to wii plus emulator changes nintendont changes for very little  use if at all from actual people imo.



Yes, I also mentioned in that initial post that I wasn't seeing an mGBA emulator for the DS, so it's more a hypothetical than anything.

Having said that, I think this similar idea may actually have merit considering it's both playing GBA games full speed on DS and they're also able to wirelssly link up for GBA multilayer with the DS connectivity (as seen in the 14th post in the thread):  https://gbatemp.net/threads/nintend...ectivity-to-emulate-gc-gba-link-cable.570042/


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 27, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> Yes, I also mentioned in that initial post that I wasn't seeing an mGBA emulator for the DS, so it's more a hypothetical than anything.
> 
> Having said that, I think this similar idea may actually have merit considering it's both playing GBA games full speed on DS and they're also able to wirelssly link up for GBA multilayer with the DS connectivity (as seen in the 14th post in the thread):  https://gbatemp.net/threads/nintend...ectivity-to-emulate-gc-gba-link-cable.570042/


gbarunner 2 is not an emulator is more like an intrepreter which runs gba games in the ds gba firmware, kinda like nintendont itself, except it was abandoned long ago gbarunner 2 cant even run most rom hacks on ds and many many games on ds do not work at all


----------



## MikaDubbz (Apr 28, 2021)

pedro702 said:


> gbarunner 2 is not an emulator is more like an intrepreter which runs gba games in the ds gba firmware, kinda like nintendont itself, except it was abandoned long ago gbarunner 2 cant even run most rom hacks on ds and many many games on ds do not work at all


I didn't say it was an emulator. I was just saying it's a similar idea. I don't know why you feel the need to interject with shit you think I don't understand when I clearly do.


----------



## tfocosta (May 3, 2021)

This is dope!


----------



## Giodude (May 4, 2021)

Asia81 said:


> Yes, but I remember it was tricky to make it to work when I tried to trade with XD/Colosseum and RSE or Channel to get Jirachi. Kinda hard to setup but it worked.


How did you make it work? Mine keeps freezing up whenever I hit connect.


----------



## JohanVzLa (May 27, 2021)

Everytime i try to connect to Dolphin it says:''Could not connect to dolphin'', i want to trade between colosseum and GBA pokemon games


----------

